# New to TPF, would love your comments on my site.



## Photo-capture (Jan 23, 2008)

New to TPF, would love your comments on my site. 

PS: I don't see many people into fashion photography on this site, am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cool. Nice retouching portfolio :thumbup:


----------



## iflynething (Feb 6, 2008)

That retouching is the $H!T man. I really like that. 

I swear I went back and forth from before and after at least 20-30 times back and forth back and forth back and forth before going to the next picture.

Very nice and impressive site.

What are you shooting with?

~Michael~


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

welcome to the forum 

not alot of people doing fashion for a living on here.. but so what. everything is welcome, and it is certainy linteresting 


your site looks nice...


----------



## AspiringArchitect (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice before and after pics!


----------

